# Travelling to Jordan and need advice...



## DiggaDagga (May 4, 2011)

Hi all! 

Hope you all have fun plans for eid holidays coming up! 

I am travelling to Jordan for 4 days from Tuesday next week and have rented a car for the time there. I'll have my wife by my side...

Have any of you guys rented a car out there and visited the touristy attractions? I.e. Petra etc... Etc... 

I'm a little worried about the journey from a to b... Road signs and directions....

Can anyone help? Or advise? Or tips?

Staying in the ma'in evasion hot springs in Madaba... 

Thanks in advance and looking forward to your responses!!!


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

Digga,
We lived in Riyadh 9 years (10 yrs ago), and drove to Jordan twice, in our own car. Only advice we had (for non-muslims) was to stay away from Mosques on fridays if there were any demonstrations likely.
We drove from one end to the other - Um Quais in north down to Aqaba in south, I think we might have had one traffic ticket. No other issues at all, nothing. The worst that might happen is police at a check point may insist you stop and have tea with them so they can practice their English (or whatever is your native langauge). We stayed in Amman a few days, went north, did Jerash, then a couple of days in Petra (min 2 needed to see it all), then Wadi Rum (Very great scenery), the Aqaba, then back to Saudi down the west coast.
There are tourist police at all good sites, very polite , helpful. Everybody says "where are you from?", you tell them , they all say "Welcome to Jordan!".
Madaba is terrific - church with earliest known map of Mediterranean in a mosaic, then go up to Mt nebo to look over dead sea. Recommend drive down Kings highway and across the big valley - steep winding narrow roads. There is a long drop toilet on the roadside in one place where you should look around the back first - because its hanging out over the precipice, and the view will make you want to go ! 
Have a great time - we did!
jp


----------

